# Passport question for a Sr. / Jr.



## Neesie

On my husbands passport is his first, middle & last name followed by Sr.  

His driver license just has his first, middle and last name.

I purchased tickets to New Orleans recently (already went and yes, I know I don't need a passport to go there) and also purchased tickets to Puerto Vallarta using the "Senior".  

When we went to New Orleans the ticket agent said it was a problem that his drivers license didn't match the name on the ticket but she'd fix the ticket right there at the counter (meaning she'd drop Sr. off of the ticket).  She said it would be a problem, tho, if we were travelling internationally.  

Now that we are going to be travelling internationally (ticket says Sr., passport says Sr., driver license does not) do you think he should have his driver license changed?  

He hasn't been a Sr. all his life (obviously!) so how does one go about changing ALL records?  My son's records all have Jr. because he has been a Jr. all his life.  

Thanks in advance for any and all responses.  We don't travel until January 2012.


----------



## kwilson

Just use whichever ID matches his ticket. No problems.


----------



## Passepartout

I'd call the drivers' license issuer and ask how difficult it would be to add 'Sr.' suffix to Dad's name. If, as I suspect, not too big a deal, that's what I'd do. That way he's all set no matter where his travels take him.

I would suppose that many women face a similar issue when they experience a name change due to marriage.

Jim


----------



## natasha5687

Chances are if he changes his DL that the Motor Vehicle Administration will charge him for the change.  On the international flight it wont be an issue because they are going to want his passport and ticket...as long as they match he is golden.  He can always wait until it is time to renew his DL and have it changed then that way it would be included in the renewal fee.


----------



## Rascalsmom

In our state a new license is $12.  It would be worth that to me.


----------



## Talent312

My DW's Passport has the middle initial "B" while her DL has a middle initial "R."
When making reservations, we use the initial that matches whichever ID we will use.


----------



## persia

Just use the passport.  It's a valid ID for domestic and international flights.


----------



## sstug

I never thought Sr. was used.  Since he is the first one of the name he is just First M. Last.  My understanding was that the son/grandson, etc were the only ones to differentiate.  That's how it was with my dad/brother. Personally I would remove Sr. from the passport.  In the meantime, I agree he should just use the passport as identification for all travel.  Don't they now have a passport card of some kind you can apply for?  if so, it could be used as id for domestic travel if he doesn't want to always carry the passport.

Now, when you are named after your mother there is no way to distinguish.  Boy, is it a nightmare.  Big Sheila/Little Sheila stops working around the pre-teen years.

and then there was the issue of putting my name on my mother's bank account as power of attorney...with neither of us having middle initial and no such thing as jr/sr for women it was perplexing for the bank officer.


----------



## sstug

I looked up the passport card

http://travel.state.gov/passport/ppt_card/ppt_card_3926.html

PURPOSE
The U.S. Passport Card can be used to enter the United States from Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean, and Bermuda at land border crossings or sea ports-of-entry and is more convenient and less expensive than a passport book. The passport card cannot be used for international travel by air.

Would be a good solution for those with differences between drivers license and passport.


----------



## BevL

Maybe I'm missing something but why doesn't he just use his passport, period, for flights and forget about using his driver's licence for that purpose. 

My husband's middle name is misspelled on his driver's licence.  It's never been an issue because he never uses it anywhere it would become an issue.  HE didn't get the "enhanced" driver's licence you can use to drive across the US, Canadian border and he uses his passport on domestic flights within the US.


----------



## Blues

Totally off topic, but...

My dad was a John Jr.  But his dad, my granddad, died long before I or my brothers and sisters were born.  So when my younger brother was born, rather than name him John III as you'd expect, dad just took the name John Sr. and named little brother John Jr.

Little brother likes to say that his name really is John Jr. Jr.  

-Bob


----------



## Neesie

BevL said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but why doesn't he just use his passport, period, for flights and forget about using his driver's licence for that purpose.
> 
> My husband's middle name is misspelled on his driver's licence.  It's never been an issue because he never uses it anywhere it would become an issue.  HE didn't get the "enhanced" driver's licence you can use to drive across the US, Canadian border and he uses his passport on domestic flights within the US.



He didn't bring his passport when we flew from Minneapolis-St. Paul to New Orleans.  The ticket agent said oh-oh because the reservation was made with "Sr." and the drivers license was not Sr.  She said that it would have made a difference if we were flying internationally.  

I thought we had to show drivers license when we flew internationally, along with the passport?  We have flown internationally before, but on the New Orleans flight the ticket agent said security is getting "tighter" and I agree.

I have found out that it only costs 13.50 to renew the drivers license.  Hubby is grumbling but I think it is better to be safe than sorry.  We never thought much about a change in his name after Jr. was born and most everything does not have the Sr.; I'm not sure why that was put on the passport application years ago but he probably circled it on the form or something!  We've not had a problem distinguishing the two, since the younger goes by DJ and hubby goes by his full name.


----------



## sstug

Neesie said:


> I thought we had to show drivers license when we flew internationally, along with the passport?



No, passport is the only id needed for international flights.  

FYI, the passport card I mentioned above is wallet size so it would be more convenient to carry at all times than the passport is, but changing his license may be simpler and cheaper.


----------



## Travelclam

*there is also the photo matching*

I have my first and middle names switched on my passport.  I have always just used my first name for my tickets and other bookings.  But my passport shows my middle name as my first name so when I check in at the airport it's always a pain to use those automatic check-in counters.  But I have never had any problems checking in at the personal counter (with a person, not a machine), as they just look at the photo on my passport and me, and voila, it's the same person.  So no problem there.  Well, guess if I change my hairdo or have a facial nip and tuck that would be a different story.


----------



## Talent312

persia said:


> Just use the passport.  It's a valid ID for domestic and international flights.



True, but a passport is rather bulky and much harder to replace if lost or damaged. DL's easily fit a wallet or pocket and better protected from weather.
---------------------
There used to be a time when they did not check ID's at all. One could share tickets with others as if they were tickets to a sporting event. They could be sold or traded in classified ads. I guess that sort'a dates me. <sigh>


----------



## lvhmbh

We carry our passports for ALL air travel.  My husband is a III (3rd) on his passport so ALL air reservations are made with his full name and III.  As to the passport card - why spend the money when you can get your license amended for far less.  We are involved in travel hockey and are going to Montreal for a tournament (in January, OMG) and one of the families have passport cards (less money than a passport).  They, unfortunately, have to fly into VT and drive to Montreal as they can't fly using the card.  Linda


----------



## Mel

Neesie said:


> He didn't bring his passport when we flew from Minneapolis-St. Paul to New Orleans.  The ticket agent said oh-oh because the reservation was made with "Sr." and the drivers license was not Sr.  She said that it would have made a difference if we were flying internationally.
> 
> I thought we had to show drivers license when we flew internationally, along with the passport?  We have flown internationally before, but on the New Orleans flight the ticket agent said security is getting "tighter" and I agree.
> 
> I have found out that it only costs 13.50 to renew the drivers license.  Hubby is grumbling but I think it is better to be safe than sorry.  We never thought much about a change in his name after Jr. was born and most everything does not have the Sr.; I'm not sure why that was put on the passport application years ago but he probably circled it on the form or something!  We've not had a problem distinguishing the two, since the younger goes by DJ and hubby goes by his full name.



You do not have to show your Drivers License when you fly, as long as you show a passport.  In fact, if you don't have then newer licenses, they may not be acceptable ID for much longer.  I would just use the passport when flying, and look into updating the license when it is time for the next renewal.

But here's the hitch.  Do you remember the amount of paperwork required when you got married, and had to have your drivers license changed?  Security is even tighter now - your DMV might not allow such a change without specific documentation.  They might require that his license match whatever is on his social security card, so you might have to change that as well - and either get a printout from them showing the change, or wait for them to issue a new card.  And when you do that, you will have to change the way he is listed on your tax return, or that may be rejected when you file electronically.  It may be simpler to just use that passport.

Edited to not - I just check our state DMV website.  See what you have to show to get the new "verified" ID:
http://www.ct.gov/dmv/lib/dmv/selectct/selectid_accpt_docs3.pdf

If you don't get that when you renew, you get one that states "not for federal identification."  While the verified ID isn't really necessary until 2017, are you going to argue with TSA over the fact that your license explicitly states it's not valid as ID?  And they do state name changes will not be processed until verified with SSA that you changed your name with them first.

Here's what the new CT licenses look like: http://www.ct.gov/dmv/lib/dmv/select_ct_id_program_licenses_graphic.pdf


----------



## persia

I've never actually show my drivers license when I fly, I just always use the passport.  It's confusing enough with two passports (Australia and US) that I don't want to add two drivers licenses (Australia and US) to the picture...


----------



## Neesie

Mel said:


> You do not have to show your Drivers License when you fly, as long as you show a passport.  In fact, if you don't have then newer licenses, they may not be acceptable ID for much longer.  I would just use the passport when flying, and look into updating the license when it is time for the next renewal.
> 
> But here's the hitch.  Do you remember the amount of paperwork required when you got married, and had to have your drivers license changed?  Security is even tighter now - your DMV might not allow such a change without specific documentation.  They might require that his license match whatever is on his social security card, so you might have to change that as well - and either get a printout from them showing the change, or wait for them to issue a new card.  And when you do that, you will have to change the way he is listed on your tax return, or that may be rejected when you file electronically.  It may be simpler to just use that passport.
> 
> Edited to not - I just check our state DMV website.  See what you have to show to get the new "verified" ID:
> http://www.ct.gov/dmv/lib/dmv/selectct/selectid_accpt_docs3.pdf
> 
> If you don't get that when you renew, you get one that states "not for federal identification."  While the verified ID isn't really necessary until 2017, are you going to argue with TSA over the fact that your license explicitly states it's not valid as ID?  And they do state name changes will not be processed until verified with SSA that you changed your name with them first.
> 
> Here's what the new CT licenses look like: http://www.ct.gov/dmv/lib/dmv/select_ct_id_program_licenses_graphic.pdf



I believe we will just use the passport for identification and NOT change the drivers license.  I never thought of all this when I named my son after his dad back in 1989!  Maybe when it comes time to re-new his passport we'll deal with removing "senior".  Thanks, Mel, for pointing out the percussions with filing taxes and social security.  I wouldn't want anything to go wrong there!


----------



## isisdave

*Q. If the name printed on my boarding pass is different than what appears on my government ID, will I still be able to fly?*
A. Secure Flight is a behind-the-scenes process that TSA and airlines collaborate on to compare the information you provide against government watch lists. The additional data elements that you may be asked to provide, such as date of birth and gender, serve to better differentiate you from individuals on the government watch list.

Due to difference in boarding pass systems, boarding passes may not always display the exact name you provided when booking your travel. The name you provide when booking your travel is used to perform the watch list matching before a boarding pass is ever issued, so small differences should not impact your travel. You should ensure that the name provided when booking your travel matches the government ID that you will use when traveling. Small differences between the passenger's ID the passenger's reservation information, and the boarding pass (such as the use of a middle initial instead of a full middle name or no middle name/initial at all, hyphens or apostrophes) should not cause a problem for the passenger.
from  http://www.tsa.gov/what_we_do/layers/secureflight/index.shtm


----------

